# Mr. McDude is 4 weeks old!



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Wow, it's been... an interesting four weeks. For the new people or who haven't followed the story, Mr. McDude was one of a litter of four that were born a week early. He is the only one who made it and I had to hand feed for the first 3 weeks. 

But now, Mr. McDude is doing really well now. He's gaining weight quickly and is pretty much just exclusively nursing on Caddy, instead of being supplemented. And he just started wagging his tail last night and is now thinking he's hot stuff and can bite things. He tries to walk but falls over, but I think he'll get the hang of it soon! These are not the best pics because he likes to throw himself around when I'm trying to take pictures of him. He was 3.3 oz when he was born and is now 13.4 oz, so he's definitely on the right track! Caddy is doing great, except for having to suffer with an unfortunate haircut (Marina said she looked like a Portuguese Water Dog, doh) I had to give her chicken legs, not a good look for her, I'm afraid. 






































and he got tired quickly, so he went to sleep. 











And here is a quick pic of Lucy from sunday, after she had a bath. 









Thanks for looking!! Marina and I are showing the next two weekends so hopefully we'll have some show pics to share.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, he is just too dang precious!!! :tender: :wub: I love how his pigment is coming in on his lil nose!!! :heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't believe that it's been 4 weeks -- but I'm soooooooooooooo happy that Mr. McDude made it. :biggrin: Great pigment on him -- especially since he was a premie. :wub: :wub: He really could be considered only 3 weeks old where his development is concerned.

So now he can wag his tail -- has he made that 1st bark noise yet. I love it when they do as they usually scare themselves not knowing that it was their own voice. :shocked: 

I'm glad that Caddy is doing well. Remember -- hair always grows back.  

And Lucy looks gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub: Is Marina getting all ready for Nationals? I just know that she's going to win juniors. So many of us are cheering for her!!!!! :cheer: 

I'm hoping that this little boy turns out to be something REALLY SPECIAL for you. I know that you really like his sire, and you deserve it after the fright he gave you. :aktion033: :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, he is just a little miracle~~Just a beautiful baby!!!! We were so worried for a while.....Thank Goodness he made it!!! He is a very Special little boy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwww so precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Awww..he looks like a little white bear. Is he squeaking yet? LOL
Lucy looks beautiful.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

He's so precious :wub: :wub: and Lucy is beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

That is such a precious description! Thanks for sharing the update, it made me smile - really big!!!!
Terri


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Apr 28 2009, 02:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769230


> Oh my goodness, he is just too dang precious!!! :tender: :wub: I love how his pigment is coming in on his lil nose!!! :heart:[/B]


oh thanks! Hopefully his pigment will wind up being as good as his half siblings!

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Apr 28 2009, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769242


> I can't believe that it's been 4 weeks -- but I'm soooooooooooooo happy that Mr. McDude made it. :biggrin: Great pigment on him -- especially since he was a premie. :wub: :wub: He really could be considered only 3 weeks old where his development is concerned.
> 
> So now he can wag his tail -- has he made that 1st bark noise yet. I love it when they do as they usually scare themselves not knowing that it was their own voice. :shocked:
> 
> ...


Yes, he is definitely more like a 3 week old than a 4 week old! He seems to be catching up though, so hopefully he'll continue! 

Marina is getting ready for Nationals! I'm not sure if I am though - Lois is a bit... challenging, LOL. I am showing her the next two weekends so we'll see how she does. 

He has done that half growl thing that makes me laugh. They just think they are sooo tough! I really do love this sire, so here's hoping he turns out nice. 

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 28 2009, 03:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769246


> Oh, he is just a little miracle~~Just a beautiful baby!!!! We were so worried for a while.....Thank Goodness he made it!!! He is a very Special little boy!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


I was definitely worried about him, that is for sure! It was a nervewrecking experience. He is a special little guy ( a special little guy who is attacking his mother right now *sighs* )

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Apr 28 2009, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769250


> Awwwwww so precious!!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


thank you!

QUOTE (Cosy @ Apr 28 2009, 03:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769258


> Awww..he looks like a little white bear. Is he squeaking yet? LOL
> Lucy looks beautiful.[/B]


Yes, he's squeaking. I can't help but laugh when he squeaks when I pick him up, it is just too adorable for words! 

Lucy is definitely a pretty girl, I have to say. :wub: I just love her.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh my goodness what a change! Look at all that hair!! Gosh he's so adorable. Yes he really is a little miracle. I do hope he turns out to be something very special for you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: I love that little miracle, he's so cute Stacy. Are you planning on keeping him?


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Stacy, he's beautiful! Mr. McDude is developing wonderfully! I LOVE that 3rd photo of him...he looks so adorable. :wub: 

I bet he'll be caught up in no time!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

He is so cute and Lucy is beautiful!!

Can you make a short video so we can see him wag his tail and walk? I haven't seen a 4week old before.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh gosh Stacy, what I wouldn't give to hold him. He is sooooooooo beautiful. I am so happy for you that he made it and is doing so well. He is such a little Munchkin. Lucy of course is quite beautiful, as is her sister Katie :biggrin:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Apr 28 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769290


> He is so cute and Lucy is beautiful!!
> 
> Can you make a short video so we can see him wag his tail and walk? I haven't seen a 4week old before.[/B]


Great Idea, yes Stacy, please make a video


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Mr. McDude certainly is a miracle puppy!  He's so precious.

Good luck these upcoming weekends!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

It's so sweet that he wags his tail and he's doing so well. I'd love to see a video.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awesome! So glad he's doing well!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

He's just precious Stacy! And truly a little miracle! Lucy is just gorgeous! I can't wait to hear how Marina does at Nationals... I bet she kicks butt!


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

Hes perfect :wub:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Wonderful little fella!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

Much luck Lucy and Marina!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

The puppy is so precious and Lucy is beautiful!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! I'm completely in love. What an adorable llittle guy! I am SO glad to hear he's doing so well. I'll add my video request to the others!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

He is so cute!! And you did a great job to get him there! 

I will hopefully see you at the show in Woodland! Looks like we may be making a trip up that way! I'll let ya know.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

What an adorable bundle of love. :wub: :wub: :wub: Little man seems to be thriving. :biggrin: 

Lucy is a lovely fluff. Good luck to you and Marina!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

He looks great .I also want to personally thank you for showing how hard it is at times to have puppys ..It takes a lot of dedication .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ahhh, what a sweet baby boy, hey I've got a name for the McDude......."Sir Vivor" (....get it....survivor...well, heck,I tried.... :blush: ) 

I'm so glad he's healthy and getting stronger every day, and I hope he turns out to be everything you want in a pup.

Lucy is gorgeous..... :wub:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Love the cute puppy's photos and his story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Woohoo!!!!! Mr. McDude, the little Champ!!!!!! He looks great Stacy!!!!!!!!!! 

And LOVE that pic of Lucy!!! What a beauty! :wub:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

wow what a nice story, im so glad hes doing ok, and lucy looks gorgeous!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

The little Dude is looking mighty good, and I can't wait to see the lovely Lucy again. She's a real beauty.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

He looks pretty good. :wub: :you rock: Good job Stacy. It's not easy to hand feeding a baby maltese.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Mister McDude is lookin' McYummy!


----------



## pristinemalt (Aug 10, 2007)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Apr 28 2009, 04:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769223


> Wow, it's been... an interesting four weeks. For the new people or who haven't followed the story, Mr. McDude was one of a litter of four that were born a week early. He is the only one who made it and I had to hand feed for the first 3 weeks.
> 
> But now, Mr. McDude is doing really well now. He's gaining weight quickly and is pretty much just exclusively nursing on Caddy, instead of being supplemented. And he just started wagging his tail last night and is now thinking he's hot stuff and can bite things. He tries to walk but falls over, but I think he'll get the hang of it soon! These are not the best pics because he likes to throw himself around when I'm trying to take pictures of him. He was 3.3 oz when he was born and is now 13.4 oz, so he's definitely on the right track! Caddy is doing great, except for having to suffer with an unfortunate haircut (Marina said she looked like a Portuguese Water Dog, doh) I had to give her chicken legs, not a good look for her, I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Great job Stacey. Your devotion to this little one will soon be rewarded. He looks amazing and he is at a really good weight for a premie. My 3 1/2 weeks old pups weigh close to 1 lb so your little guy is catching up very quickly.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

McDude is looking good.

He really is a joy to see grow!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Here is a little video of Mr McDude, as requested! He keeps trying to throw himself at his mom but keeps falling over. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sb_GD2VH7yY

Thank you everyone for your comments! I am happy with how he is doing and he is now nursing exclusively and gaining weight, so I couldn't be more thrilled about that! 3 weeks of hand feeding was exhausting!


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Don't know how I missed this thread. What an incredibe little boy! He is just beautiful. I'd give a month's pay to pick him up and hold him--and smell him. Love puppy smell. You will see him change by the day now. What a testament to your love and care that he has made it this far. He is going to be just gorgeous. Oh, I want him!

Samsonsmom

You all know she is NOT well. Sammie


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh my God, Stacy! He is so dang cute! Oh, I just want to snuggle him! Is that him making those little sounds? :wub: :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Listen to all the little chipmunk sounds he's making!!!!!!!! What a doll baby. He looks so alert and healthy in the video, thanks for sharing Stacy! :smheat: :tender: :wub2:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cutie pie! Thanks for the video but come on can you do a longer one? He is too cute!


----------

